# brute 650 carb back fires idle



## rripper21 (Sep 15, 2009)

:thinking:got a used 2005 brute force 650 a month ago, 200 miles from original owner so did not get ridden much. figured there was old gas in it, have since ran 2 tanks of premium and sea foam through it, yet have back firing issues through the carbs low throttle and idle. i have taken the carbs off, cleaned them although seemed very clean, changed plugs and cleaned air filter. adjusted the carb pilot screws to factory settings, yet still back fires. 

anyone have any other trouble shooting tips? is that plug on the stock exhaust for knocking out carbon? to you just unscrew it or do you have to take the pipe off too to get a better angle to work out whatever is in the pipe?:thinking:


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't think its carbon build up. My bike was doing the same thing when I got back from Iraq. I ran seafoam and a tank or 2 of gas through it and it didn't fix it. Then I snorkled it and jetted it and it kept doing it. I have even been on a couple of rides with it doing that crap because it runs fine and just sputters and pops back though the carbs at idle. I cleaned my carbs up real good and it went away and then the brute sat for another couple of months while I was at Ranger school and it started back doing it. So I think its just fuel gumming up in the carbs that causes it.


----------



## magnolia2005bc (Sep 23, 2009)

i have an 08 650 and mine is doing the same crap who has any ideas to fix it


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

does it run desent just pops a little?

Mine did the same thing. Put a dynojet jetkit in it and it cleared up and ran better than ever


----------



## rripper21 (Sep 15, 2009)

mine runs decent, completely stock, starts great, but at idle and low rpm back fires out of carbs. i am going to try shimming the needles in the carbs today to hopefully make it run a bit more rich. i'll also be looking for any air leaks as i put the machine back together. 

i didnt plan on rejetting the machine until i do k&n and exhaust down the road. thanks.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I assume you guys have checked the valve clearance and checked that both intake sets and exhausts sets are set correctly. What you describe is one of the signs of a leaking intake valve. It just takes one of the four to do this. Take a compression test to see if one is a little lower then the other. That will tell you which one to look at first.


----------

